# circuito PWM para leds RGB de 4 patas



## luisfran (Ene 22, 2011)

Hola amigos quiero construir una lámpara RGB con dos leds RGB de 4 patas , basandome en este circuito con un circuito integrado NE555 he realizado este otro con 1 NE555 y otro NE556 y queria saber la opinion de ustedes, si esta bien diseñado etc etc , esta es una imagen del circuito original

http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/9176/schemax.jpg

y este es el archivo con el circuito entero.


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 23, 2011)

luisfran dijo:


> . . . quiero construir una lámpara RGB con dos leds RGB de 4 patas . . . si esta bien diseñado . . .



El oscilador y el driver se ven bien, lo unico que no cuadra: los "dos leds RGB de 4 patas".


----------



## luisfran (Ene 23, 2011)

lo que he hecho es conectar los anodos de los  LEDS RGB a las resistencias y estas a la tension de alimentación y los dos catodos de los leds a los transistores

ya me di cuenta del fallo

circuito corregido


----------



## leandro_or (Ene 30, 2011)

hola luisfran, has podido probar este circuito??? sera posible conectarle mas de 3 LEDs por canal RGB??
he estado buscando algo como esto....

gracias


----------



## luisfran (Ene 30, 2011)

aún no lo he montado te subo dos imagenes con el circuito modificado pues la conexion del los led y el condensador estaban mal.

http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/807/rgbmodificado1.jpg

http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/6513/rgbmodificado2.jpg


el transistor que yo  he puesto en el circuito soporta hasta 3.0 amperios si no me equivoco


----------



## g_carba (Jul 27, 2011)

hola luisfran, que bueno este proyecto, me encantaria saber si has podido armarlo y si funciona, ya que quiero hacer un circuito igual al tuyo, necesito controlar 2 leds rgb...  espero haya funcionado..


----------



## luisfran (Jul 27, 2011)

no por falta de tiempo no lo he montado, y eso que tengo todo lo necesario para hacerlo pero montalo tu y me comentas o comentas en el foro


----------



## g_carba (Jul 27, 2011)

bueno la verdad que tengo muchas cosas por hacer antes q*UE* este proyecto pero bueno apenas lo monte, subo mi experiencia! gracias por el aporte...


----------



## shoker4 (Jul 27, 2011)

Luis mirá la posibilidad de este otro, anda muy bien tambien, y lo controlas solo con un pote.


----------



## g_carba (Jul 27, 2011)

interesante esquema shoker4 ... funciona? esta probado? que controlas con el pote, la velocidad de cambio de color o el color en si?.


----------

